# Best movies



## oldskool954 (Apr 19, 2013)

My girl just picked up 2 movies I've been wanting to see "zero dark thirty"
And "django unchained" 

What are some of you guys personal classics?  I'd have to say a couple of mine would be in no paticular order. Hmmm

True Romance- tarentino 
Pulp fiction 
Fight club
Fear and loathing in Las Vegas 
Wolf creek- horror 
Goodfellas


----------



## RISE (Apr 19, 2013)

Gladiator, Fight Club, 21 Jump St, Event Horizon, Gamer, Pumping Iron, The Exorcist, Old School, Seven


----------



## mistah187 (Apr 19, 2013)

conan... greatest movie of all time. the original not the boo boo remake. i love the cheesey 80s movies man. bloodsport, aliens, running man


----------



## trim (Apr 19, 2013)

chungking express - save this one for post cycle tho haha
blow
stepbrothers
taxi driver


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Apr 19, 2013)

Dude zero dark thirty was fantastic


----------



## mattyice (Apr 19, 2013)

Apocalypse Now (non-redux)


----------



## Hero Swole (Apr 20, 2013)

im just going to name directors my list is too big. coppolla, kubrick, wilder, ridlley scott, tarantino.

bro deff recommend django unchained superbly written. its a good time, your girl will appreciate it too.


----------



## SHRUGS (Apr 20, 2013)

I just watched Seven Psychopaths and I highly recommend it. !SHRUGS!


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 20, 2013)

Shawshank redemption!!!


----------



## Jada (Apr 20, 2013)

Godfather
Paid in full
Unthinkable
Juice
Belly


----------



## Azog (Apr 20, 2013)

Four1Thr33 said:


> Dude zero dark thirty was fantastic



Damn...am I the only one that thought it was ridiculously boring?


----------



## TheLupinator (Apr 20, 2013)

The Godfather
Goodfellas
Casino
Gladiator
Last of the Mohicans
Fight Club
Warrior
Beer League 
Old School


----------



## Azog (Apr 20, 2013)

Forgot my recommendation! 

This is what you must do: somehow find Dredd 3D in a theater, or know a person with a fucking fancy as hell 3D TV with surround sound. Next, get your best mate/s and get a really strong buzz on. Lastly, cheer on as bullets fly through criminals heads in slow motion and 3D.

Yah....I am really easy to entertain.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 20, 2013)

You know I left out comedy's.
Blazing saddles
Space balls


----------



## grind4it (Apr 20, 2013)

Great list....add Rob Zombie and you are on to something




Hero Swole said:


> im just going to name directors my list is too big. coppolla, kubrick, wilder, ridlley scott, tarantino.
> 
> bro deff recommend django unchained superbly written. its a good time, your girl will appreciate it too.


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 20, 2013)

Young guns
Faster
Open range
Predator
The longest yard
Crossroads
Hollywood Knights - tony danza 
Lonesome dove
And a bunch I can't think of


----------



## bubbagump (Apr 20, 2013)

Boondock saints


----------



## Onlythebestwilldo (Apr 20, 2013)

"Momento" a film4 production. Worth checking out.


----------



## DarksideSix (Apr 20, 2013)

Zero Dark Thirty was a huge disappointment for me.

some of my favs,

Scarface
Boundock Saints
The Mechanic (orgional with Charles Bronson)
Lucky number Slevin
Usual Suspects
Poolhall junkies
Goodfellas
Godfather
Act of Valor


----------



## ccpro (Apr 20, 2013)

Brokeback Mountain
Birdcage
Tootsie
The Notebook

They were all fabulous!!!!!


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2013)

Wtf is going on here????

*SAVING PRIVATE RYAN*

I'm thinking about buying Django Unchained today after work if it's good


----------



## Cashout (Apr 20, 2013)

How about just for the 1980s (in no particular order)

Raiders of the Lost Ark
Empire Strikes Back
Die Hard
Fast Times at Ridgemont High
Back to the Future
Return of the Jedi
Ghostbusters
The Breakfast Club
Ferris Bueller’s Day off
Stand By Me
Red Dawn
Real Genius
Footloose
Weird Science
16 Candles
The Lost Boys
The Terminator
Commando
Conan
Predator
Batman
Rocky IV
First Blood
First Blood II
Top Gun


----------



## FreeBirdSam (Apr 20, 2013)

Pool hall junkies was great man!  Forgot about that one!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Apr 20, 2013)

Most of my favorites are listed already.  Heres 2 more.

Heat
The Big Lebowski


----------



## R1rider (Apr 20, 2013)

Zero dark 30

Argo

Django unchained

few i have seen recently


----------



## Patriot1405 (Apr 20, 2013)

And no one has mentioned BRAVEHEART!!  Definitely my favorite!
As well as ...
Saving Private Ryan
Goodfellas
300
Godfather


----------



## Cashout (Apr 20, 2013)

For the 1990s - no particular order

Casino
Good Will Hunting
The Fugitive
A Few Good Men
The Shawshank Redemption
Terminator 2
Pulp Fiction
Seven
Goodfellas
Groundhog Day
Unforgiven
Silence of the Lambs
Joe Dirt
Dazed and Confused
The Program
Rudy
Forrest Gump
American History X
American Pie
The Rock
Friday
Tombstone
Kingpin
The Hunt for Red October
Clerks


----------



## Yaya (Apr 20, 2013)

Cashout says it all


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 20, 2013)

ccpro said:


> Brokeback Mountain
> Birdcage
> Tootsie
> The Notebook
> ...



I knew this would happen get sum letro quick your estrogen is thru the roof


----------



## StoliFTW (Apr 20, 2013)

Sweetest Thing, duh


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2013)

A Walk To Remember & Armaggedon really screwed up my tear ducts. And Braveheart....

*FREEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!*


----------



## PFM (Apr 20, 2013)

Georgia said:


> A Walk To Remember & Armaggedon really screwed up my tear ducts. And Braveheart....
> 
> *FREEEEEEEEEDOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!*



Braveheart and Saving Private Ryan.


----------



## Georgia (Apr 20, 2013)

PFM said:


> Braveheart and Saving Private Ryan.



Seriously? We may be soul mates


----------



## whitelml (Apr 20, 2013)

New movie Flight is pretty badass


----------



## heavydeads83 (Apr 20, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> My girl just picked up 2 movies I've been wanting to see "zero dark thirty"
> And "django unchained"
> 
> What are some of you guys personal classics?  I'd have to say a couple of mine would be in no paticular order. Hmmm
> ...



Django unchained was awesome man i loved it.  i'm a huge fan of quinton tarantino movies.  especially inglorious bastards and pulp fiction.


----------



## PFM (Apr 20, 2013)

Georgia said:


> Seriously? We may be soul mates



Got to love those with their eye on the big picture, even in a little picture situation. Two great story lines in both those movies.


----------



## Azog (Apr 21, 2013)

The Patriot

The one with Mel Gibson. I watch this movie every year at like 3 AM when I crawl home drunk on July 4th. The scene where him and his two young boys murder those red coats is awesome.


----------



## Azog (Apr 21, 2013)

where he*

Yah, my grammar is shit tonight. Give me my edit button back.


----------



## goodfella (Apr 21, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> My girl just picked up 2 movies I've been wanting to see "zero dark thirty"
> And "django unchained"
> 
> What are some of you guys personal classics?  I'd have to say a couple of mine would be in no paticular order. Hmmm
> ...



That one^^


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 21, 2013)

Just finished django I liked it alot! Definitely true to his roots Tarantino film.


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 21, 2013)

Since I'm on  Tarantino nite gotta throw in reservoir dogs.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2013)

My all time fav. A Bronx Tale. "Sonny had 5 fingers but he only used 3" and of course "Now you cant leave"


----------



## oldskool954 (Apr 21, 2013)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> My all time fav. A Bronx Tale. "Sonny had 5 fingers but he only used 3" and of course "Now you cant leave"



Don't forget the door test explained while driving backward in true gangster fashion.
Love that movie


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 21, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Don't forget the door test explained while driving backward in true gangster fashion.
> Love that movie



the mario test? lol

"Do someone hard, Do coffee cake"

 "I cant do coffee cake" 

"Sure you can hold a screen in front of your face while I throw shit at it !"  rofl


----------



## 63Vette (Apr 21, 2013)

The Shawshank Redemption
Braveheart
Saving Private Ryan
The Kid
Mad Max
GoodFellas
ScarFace
Caddy Shack


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 21, 2013)

Patton starring George C. Scott


----------



## RISE (Apr 21, 2013)

Some I forgot to add, thanks to certain members for reminding me!

Lucky number slevin
Apocalypto
300 (i bought a dvd player for my car just so i could hear this movie while driving)
The Patriot
Braveheart
Terminator 2
Predator
Rocky Balboa
Trick R Treat
The Departed
Devil
The Prestige
Superbad


----------

